# Best way to book Monart?



## Ollie11 (10 Jan 2014)

I want to book a weekend break to Monart. Best the hotel can offer is 2 nights B & B with one dinner and one spa treatment each for 239 pp. Are there ever any offers for this spa on line or is this the best price? Thanks.


----------



## MrEarl (11 Jan 2014)

Hello,

Have you tried phoning them and asking or was that a price via their website ?

No harm keeping an eye on Groupon and other similar websites I imagine, but no assurances that this place will ever be on their promotions needless to say.


----------



## ontour (11 Jan 2014)

For weekend dates I am told by a frequent visitor that 239 is a very good price.  I am actually surprised that that is their weekend and not the mid-week rate.


----------



## ajapale (11 Jan 2014)

Out of interest what and where is "Monart"?


----------



## ang1170 (11 Jan 2014)

Try Google?

 To save you the bother, this is what you get: http://www.monart.ie/

 A truly magical place by the way: highly recommended.


----------



## ajapale (11 Jan 2014)

The site monart.ie is not very helpful. Minimialist opening page with no text featuring a guy in an orange jump suit on a trampoline. Is is a hotel? Where in the country is it?


----------



## ajapale (11 Jan 2014)

Found this page buried within the site


----------



## ang1170 (12 Jan 2014)

ajapale said:


> .....Minimialist opening page with no text featuring a guy in an orange jump suit on a trampoline.....


 
 Eh? We must be looking at different sites.


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2014)

This is a screenshot of the page. There is no other text or information on the home page. Is it a kind of upmarket health farm? Where in the country is it?


----------



## STEINER (12 Jan 2014)

I have heard of Monart, but never visited as its too pricey for me.

Apparently its in Enniscorthy, Co. Wexford.

I admit to not knowing what a Swiss ball is, but it looks fun.

http://swissball.com/?page_id=115

I presume Aqua exercise is a new name for swimming.

I don't know what Sauna ritual means.  I have only ever sat in a sauna and threw the odd bit of water on the stones, no chanting or anything.


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2014)

Thanks STEINER,

Further digging unearthed this:

Monart Destination Spa,
 The Still,
 Enniscorthy
 Co. Wexford
*TEL:* +353 (0)53 92 38999  
*EMAIL: *info@monart.ie
[broken link removed]

I assume a "destination" spa differs from a regular spa in that you have to travel there and stay to avail of the facilities.

Does anyone know what the guy in the orange jump suit is doing?


----------



## ontour (12 Jan 2014)

ajapale said:


> Does anyone know what the guy in the orange jump suit is doing?



Trying to escape after he realised that a 'destination spa' does not have Sky Sports.


----------



## MrEarl (13 Jan 2014)

ontour said:


> trying to escape after he realised that a 'destination spa' does not have sky sports.



roflmao :d :d :d


----------

